# Markiplier vids.



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 20, 2016)

Have your favorite Markiplier vids shown and discussed here. Have fun! :3

(P. S. If another topic is made like this, go ahead and let me know and I'll delete it. XJ)

Guts and Glory


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 20, 2016)

This should either have gone in link share or the gaming section.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Aug 20, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> This should either have gone in link share or the gaming section.



Shouldn't matter too too much, this section is just random babble 

Markiplier is a sweet guy!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 20, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> Shouldn't matter too too much, this section is just random babble
> 
> Markiplier is a sweet guy!


Regardless of how i feel about Markiplier, the 'General' and 'Community' boards have become the dumping grounds for any and all threads and topics. The 'General Discussion' area is meant for topics that DON'T fall into any specific subforum. This topic qualifies as link-sharing and/or videogames. Therefore, this thread doesn't go here.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 25, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Regardless of how i feel about Markiplier, the 'General' and 'Community' boards have become the dumping grounds for any and all threads and topics. The 'General Discussion' area is meant for topics that DON'T fall into any specific subforum. This topic qualifies as link-sharing and/or videogames. Therefore, this thread doesn't go here.


I saw that. Sorry. I didn't see it. X3 Here's a vid for apology. :3


----------

